# what's everyone's thoughts on A2Z



## chrisqlc (Jun 27, 2014)

I have been contacted by A2z wanting me to sign on, anyone have any experience with them.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Check the search function. Seems like I heard they stink big time


----------



## chrisqlc (Jun 27, 2014)

I tried to search them, It had no results


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

chrisqlc said:


> I tried to search them, It had no results



Simple question: When we tell you will you listen?


----------



## chrisqlc (Jun 27, 2014)

I will listen , do you have experience with A2z.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

chrisqlc said:


> I will listen , do you have experience with A2z.


I do but it's been several years. Their QC was ridiculous their pricing low and after a couple of jobs they tried to screw us on a job. They were refusing to pay for a debris removal and thankfully I still had the debris on the trailer so we went back over and dumped it back at the property.

They are terrible. One question I always ask when some company calls me is why are they calling us? Then I ask what happened to that last guy? Usually they screwed him and he quit and they are looking a new sucker.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Moronic follow ups, erratic payments and cumbersome reporting.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

They are ok on some aspects, they offer 13.00 inspections which I always refuse. I ussually refuse all work they send me, if they call me about it I tell them what I need and sometimes I get it. Payments are made direct deposit, ussually 30 to 45 days out, again I do very little work for them. Mostly all jobs are mobile homes or pre fab homes.


----------



## chrisqlc (Jun 27, 2014)

How does their pricing compare with other companies, are they average, lower etc. I have heard they are one of the lowest paying?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

chrisqlc said:


> How does their pricing compare with other companies, are they average, lower etc. I have heard they are one of the lowest paying?



So low you might make more working for a regional.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

For sure their prices compare with regional prices, I classify them as a regional. As I said before they are willing to compromise on prices, when I bid I bid my prices even though they pay way less for such bids. Most times I get what I ask for..If you take what they give, there is no money to be made.


----------

